
Tinder rival Bumble is majority-owned by European dating behemoth Badoo - galistoca
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/25/bumble-meet-badoo/
======
galistoca
Kinda amusing how this person keeps calling herself "founder" when she's
virtually just a head product manager at spinoff companies (Both Tinder &
Bumble). If I really wanted to call myself a founder I would actually "found"
a company for once.

